# Cat abortion



## mcmq16 (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi. One of my female cats "Joana" has recently ran away from home just before I toke her to the vet to be spayed. Unfortunately I have no doubts that she's pregnant. She has already had five babies before and I can't afford to take care of new kittens. I have no friends that would want the cats and I've done some volunteering in a kennel and the conditions in which the cats are held are terrible, only about 20 % of the cats that get there find a home.
I'm considering taking her to the vet and ask to perform her an abortion, but I've never done it before and I don't know if it is even possible. 
Does any one have some valuable advice about this issue?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Yes, it can be done. The further the pregnancy is allowed to progress, the higher the risks of surgery will be for the cat, so I would recommend getting her in to be spayed as soon as possible.
I do not think you have to ask them to perform an 'abortion', but you can tell them she needs to be spayed and there is a possibility that she may be pregnant. Do tell the vet the date(s) she was out so they have a good idea of how far along she may be and can make provisions for it. You can request the vet to do, or to do not, tell you if she was indeed pregnant.
Good luck with your kitty,
Heidi


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Vets frequently abort litters during spay procedures, but I am unsure of how far along a cat can be in her pregnancy for abortion to be a safe option. I assume that abortion also increases the risk of the surgery. These are really issues you need to discuss with your vet, and the sooner you do so, the better for your cat, and the more options you'll be likely to have.

Laurie


----------



## mcmq16 (Jun 9, 2008)

She ran away yesterday at night and came back today in afternoon. So I guess that the risks at this point aren't to high, but anyway I have every intention of taking her to the vet with in a week. 

Thank you both for your answers they helped me a lot.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

How far along abortions are done depend mainly on the vet. Some will perform abortions almost up until it's time for delivery, some won't perform abortions after 4 weeks and some won't perform abortions at all so it's definately something that needs to be discussed with the vet. Different vets have different ethical standpoints. They're just people.


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

I think it is a wise, although often difficult decision for you to spay her now. There is a slight increase in the risk if a cat is in heat, or just out of heat as there is more blood flow to the area, but I don't think that is a major problem just be sure to tell the vet you think she is pregnant. I'm glad you are doing this, the last thing the world needs right now is a litter of kittens without homes, we have enough of those.


----------

